# Greyhound Food???



## Greyhound12

HI!

Hope someone can help-I'm doing some research about racing greyhounds and just wondered if there was any racing greyhound owners who could tell me what they look for when buying their racing greyhound dry dog food.

Many Thanks


----------



## Blondie

The only racing owner/breeder I know feeds raw :wink:


----------



## rew

best to feed any dog raw meat ,bone and veg i even include rabbit fur occasionally .clove of garlic couple times a week and tea spoon of cod liver oil.Im sure alot of racing greyhounds i believe are fed redmills.

all the best


----------



## luvmydogs

Don't feed RedMills before reading this: Dog Food Reviews - Red Mills Racer - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## rew

That could be said about every other mass produced dog biscuit... feed raw and you will soon see a big difference in your dogs conditioning and you will find they dont **** as much.:thumbup:


----------



## Freyja

All my dogs are fed Red Mills Tracker I have done for years. I've never had a problem with it and my dogs have always done well one it elase I wouldn't feed it to them.

I only started using it as my show boy William wouldn't eat anything else he would rather starve than eat any other dry food and as far as he was concerned raw meat was pioson. He wouldn't even touch bones. I took me 6 years to get him to eat raw I had been feeding him raw and he started to put weight on he lost weight after a major trauma and nothing would put it back on. He then got bloat and had to be PTS.


----------



## luvmydogs

Just because your dogs have done well on it doesn't mean its a good food. Its like saying 'my aunt fanny smoked all her life and she's 91' - still doesn't mean smoking is good for you.


----------



## 912142

luvmydogs said:


> Just because your dogs have done well on it doesn't mean its a good food. Its like saying 'my aunt fanny smoked all her life and she's 91' - still doesn't mean smoking is good for you.


I suppose that's true but then one mans meat is anothers poison.


----------



## Freyja

luvmydogs said:


> Just because your dogs have done well on it doesn't mean its a good food. Its like saying 'my aunt fanny smoked all her life and she's 91' - still doesn't mean smoking is good for you.


I'm not saying it is a good food what I am saying is my dogs do well on it so thats all I'm concerned about if they didn't do well on it I would change them to something else. The 3 little dogs don't get it they get mostly raw as that suits them better. I show my dogs so if they weren't doing well on the food I would not be able to show them I need them to look good. Basically its no diferent than saying Wagg and Bakers are not good foods and I would never give either to my dogs but I know people whose dogs look good on it.

Horses for courses so to speak different foods suit different dogs the OP asked what people feed their greyhounds and I replied I'm not telling him to use it himself.


----------



## terriermaid

just got through my first sack of redmills racer ,and my lurcher did a 100yd dash in 4.78 seconds so cant be that bad :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

terriermaid said:


> just got through my first sack of redmills racer ,and my lurcher did a 100yd dash in 4.78 seconds so cant be that bad :thumbup:


thats a very good time:thumbup:


----------



## terriermaid

thanks i was well chuffed :thumbup:


----------

